# So many new propel's...here's mine.



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Last year I bought a propel advance sl1 and upgraded it to di2. With the new release of a white propel, I decided I wanted a white frame.

Old bike http://forums.roadbikereview.com/giant/bye-bye-tcr-sl3-hello-2014-propel-sl1-311169.html


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

looks fast standing still.. me likes them in white !


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

Great looking bike! I hope you do not change wives as often as you change your bikes, seems like there is a thread every year with you "upgrading" to the newest Giant technology! 😃


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

lol.. i also have a 2015 Advanced Pro1 TCX being switched to DI2 and i'm really looking forward to hopefully a superlight weight TCR next year.


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

I am just breaking in my Propel Ad. SL, which I ride when I am not on my TCR AD SL or Defy Advanced, or my Anthem X or my FCR commuter or my fat tire bike. 😃


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Couldn't you just had your Propel custom painted white?


----------



## kukula (Feb 23, 2008)

Really digging your white Propel. Looks awesome. I wonder why lots of you guys are getting thier Propels. I've been waiting for my sl0 since July. LBS told me Giant don't have the SL0 in stock


----------



## Rackerman (Jan 9, 2014)

Love the Propel... stiff and once you get the brakes sorted out then all is good. Just one concern... They are getting too popular and you're seeing more and more on rides!

The while one is unique though.

BUT

What about a Propel custom painted in the Rabobank kit??? I had a Rabo and loved the look and classic colour combinations... What about a Propel all dressed up in white, blue and orange?

Thoughts? The Propel is resting for the winter and I'm running the winter bike and now would be the time to get her done...


----------

